# Best TS just offsite WDW that trades with Interval International?



## Clemson Fan (Nov 20, 2009)

I’m planning a big family trip to WDW in June of next year.  I’m staying on property in DVC.  However, there won’t be enough room for all of us, so I’m going to be putting some family and friends up in timeshares off property.  I have a lot of deposited timeshares with II that I want to trade with to put people up in.  

So, here’s my question: What do you all consider to be the nicest TS’s that are just outside of the WDW property that trade with II?

TIA for any answers!


----------



## chriskre (Nov 20, 2009)

I loved Sheraton Vistana Village. Make sure you get a remodeled room.

It's just down the street from the Downtown Disney area.

It's just as nice if not nicer than DVC


----------



## Clemson Fan (Nov 21, 2009)

What's the difference between Sheraton Vistana Resort and Sheraton Vistana Villages?  There's a whole lot more inventory on II with Sheraton Vistana Resort with very little inventory with Sheraton Vistana Villages.


----------



## littlestar (Nov 21, 2009)

Clemson Fan said:


> What's the difference between Sheraton Vistana Resort and Sheraton Vistana Villages?  There's a whole lot more inventory on II with Sheraton Vistana Resort with very little inventory with Sheraton Vistana Villages.



Sheraton Vistana Villages is the newer resort and it's over on International Drive. The original Sheraton Vistana resort (over by Downtown Disney) hasn't been completely updated yet. I'm hearing 2011 for all units to have their updates completed. So I'd stick with Sheraton Vistana Villages if you go with Sheraton. They are building a new Pirate pool with slide that should be completed within a year.

Our favorites are the Marriotts. We love Marriott Cypress Harbour, Marriott Harbour Lakes (great for kids because of the themed pools with slides), and we also liked the Marriott's Imperial Palms 3 bedroom we stayed in last March. Imperial Palms is on the grounds of the Marriott World Center hotel. 

When we stay at Marriott Cypress Harbour or Harbour Lake on Westwood Blvd, it's a close drive to downtown disney because we go the back way. We take Turkey Lake Road to Palm Parkway - probably 10 minutes to Downtown Disney going that back way.

We're staying in SSR's treehouse villas in March and I've already booked Marriott's Harbour Lakes on a II Getaway because I have more family coming than originally thought. We do this frequently - have multiple units onsite and off. The last trip we took in October, I had a SSR two bedroom, Marriott's Cypress Harbour 2 bedroom, and a Sheraton Vistana Villages 2 bedroom.

Since you're going in June, the new Marriott at Lakeshore reserve might be open by then. It's supposed to be very nice.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 21, 2009)

#1 Cypress Harbour, our absolute favorite resort outside of Disney
#2 Grande Vista, a close second, tied with Vistana Villages

If I couldn't get DVC again, I would be 99% happy with any of three above.


----------



## sfwilshire (Nov 21, 2009)

Mystic Dunes is also very nice and convenient to the parks.

Sheila


----------



## STEVIE (Nov 21, 2009)

We love Sheraton Vistana Villages. We have stayed at several other resorts on and off Disney property. All have been really nice, but when we stay at a property other than Vistana Villages. we wish we had stayed there.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 21, 2009)

Don't forget to check the TUG TS Reviews for Orlando.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 21, 2009)

Clemson Fan said:


> What's the difference between Sheraton Vistana Resort and Sheraton Vistana Villages?  There's a whole lot more inventory on II with Sheraton Vistana Resort with very little inventory with Sheraton Vistana Villages.



RENOVATIONS

Sheraton Vistanta Resort Renovation Brochures:
Cascades Phase
Courts Phase
Falls Phase
Fountains I Phase
Fountains II Phase
Spa Phase
Springs Phase​


----------



## amanven (Nov 22, 2009)

chriskre said:


> I loved Sheraton Vistana Village. Make sure you get a remodeled room.
> 
> It's just down the street from the Downtown Disney area.
> 
> It's just as nice if not nicer than DVC



Sheraton Vistana RESORT is just down the street from Downtown Disney. Sheraton Vistana VILLAGES is on International drive a little further away from the Disney properties.

I really wish they had come up with a name other than Vistana Villages for Sheraton's International Drive timeshare.  I know they wanted to trade on the notariety of the Vistana name but I've lost count of the number of times Vistana RESORT has been referred to as "the VILLAGES" on travel websites.


----------



## jerseygirl (Nov 22, 2009)

I agree that Sheraton Vistana Villages is newer and was nicer from a room decor point of view.  But, that's changing as some of the SVV units are now getting older and most of the SVR units have been updated beautifully.  I'd take my chances with SVR.  Most of the renovations will be done by next summer and there are so many more activities there for families.  If you're going to have kids that are old enough to roam on their own, they'll have a blast.  The resort is huge -- 11 pools (I think), numerous activities centers, mini-golf, basketball, etc.  

I took a group of kids for an 8th grade graduation trip ... and it more or less evolved into an annual event.  They had the run of the place and so much fun.  I felt like it was safe (there's safety in numbers, manned gates at all entrances, security officers on golf carts all over the place), and I made them carry cell phones and checked on them constantly (which probably annoyed them, but so be it!).

Here's a link to their activities page:  http://www.starwoodhotels.com/sheraton/property/features/index.html?propertyID=5608

In fact, we did the same thing one year -- four families, two at Old Key West and two at SVR.  We ended up spending more "non-Disney days" at SVR because, quite frankly, the kids had more fun there.


----------



## littlestar (Nov 22, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> RENOVATIONS
> 
> Sheraton Vistanta Resort Renovation Brochures:
> Cascades Phase
> ...



Thanks for posting this, Denise.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 22, 2009)

littlestar said:


> Thanks for posting this, Denise.



My pleasure - for future reference it is posted at the top of the Starwood Board in Owner Resources.


----------



## Detailor (Nov 24, 2009)

Clemson Fan said:


> I’m planning a big family trip to WDW in June of next year.  I’m staying on property in DVC.  However, there won’t be enough room for all of us, so I’m going to be putting some family and friends up in timeshares off property.  I have a lot of deposited timeshares with II that I want to trade with to put people up in.
> 
> So, here’s my question: What do you all consider to be the nicest TS’s that are just outside of the WDW property that trade with II?
> 
> TIA for any answers!



So, what's more important - closeness or niceness?

If it's niceness then many of the suggestions here are very good - Sheraton Vistana Villages, Marriott's Cypress Harbour, Marriott's Grand Vista are all top notch.

If it's closeness then you might consider Cypress Pointe - about a mile or less from Downtown Disney, Sheraton's Vistana Resort (but understand that it's a crap shoot whether they'd get refurbished or non-refurbished units), or the three Marriott timeshares on the Marriott World Center hotel property that's around the corner from SVR and a little bit closer to Disney.  Imperial Palm Villas has only three-bedroom units while you'll find two-bedroom units at the Royal Palms and Sabal Palms resorts - all three have their own resort amenities but also share facilities with the hotel.  They're the oldest Marriott timeshares in Orlando but they're up to date and the location is really outstanding for Disney - and also close to an I-4 entrance if you're headed elsewhere.

Dick Taylor


----------



## chriskre (Nov 24, 2009)

Detailor said:


> ... (but understand that it's a crap shoot whether they'd get refurbished or non-refurbished units)



You could always have bed bugs, that'll get you a new room.


----------



## spiceycat (Nov 27, 2009)

the Marriotts  - Imperial, Royal and Sabal Palms are all close - most have been redone

Marriotts - further away - Grande Vista and Cypress Harbour - well spending time at both shortly.

Cypress Pointe - close to OKW & SSR

Sheraton Vistana Resort - close to OKW & SSR one way - the other way (by the Marriott) close to BWV and BCV

cypress pointe &  sheraton vistana resort - both have multiple listing on II - so look around before you decide that they are not there.


----------

